# Schoenberg's Drei Klavierstücke



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Which recordings do you own? I've only listened to Pollini.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I once asked the same question on this forum and people directed my to Hill and Gould. Since then I’ve explored Rittner and Lubimov and Pontien. However, for years and years now I’ve been most keen on Herbert Henck. It’s strange because this is one of the few places where I do have a very strong preference, I like the analytic approach of Henck. Someone once said to me that it’s like Henck puts the music under a microscope, and they meant it as a negative comment. But I love it. It may be a sort of imprinting of course, Henck formed my taste as to how the music should sound. I like Henck’s Stockhausen, Boulez, Cage (Music of Changes) and his Barraqué too, so I clearly have an affinity for this pianist.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*Claudio Arrau*

"Like breathing air from another planet"… miraculously degenerate, emotionally aimless, neurotic, obsessive, full of lassitude, melancholy and ennui, not one moment of upliftment or light from its oppressive, heavy, dirge-like inevitability... Welcome to the dark side of the 20th century with Op. 11. Personal favorite by...


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have Uchida's and Gould's recordings. Sony's "Glenn Gould Edition" has other works by Schoenberg(Op. 27, 42 and some more). If I remember right, Uchida's recording should also include Piano Concerto Op. 42(Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez), Op. 27, and Webern's Piano variations. All of them are amazing, try them too if you didn't listen yet!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Eduard Steuermann knew Schoenberg, I don’t know what the composer thought of his op 11 recordings. Someone once said to me that his performances bring out the Brahms in the music, though I don’t hear it myself, possibly because I’m not so familiar with Brahms. Anyway probably worth hearing if on YouTube.

Has anyone heard Peter Serkin’s recording?

Glenn Gould made a recording of op 11 for CBS, it is superb as interpretation, I recommend it without hesitation IF you can tolerate the sound.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I only have Uchida and can't compare it with others. A powerful piece.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

This is a very beautiful piece, it pulled me into loving Schoenberg instantly, before that my interests where more concerned with classical era music. Drei Klavierstucke is one of those pieces that requires a well articulate pianist, like many of Chopin and Liszt pieces a bad performance can completely ruin the piece.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> A powerful piece.





Ziggabea said:


> This is a very beautiful piece,


They're interesting comments because it's not clear to me whether this is one piece of music or three.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> They're interesting comments because it's not clear to me whether this is one piece of music or three.


Literally three. But I think one of them alone would get a little lost in a recital.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Historical and theoretical perspectives of Arnold Schoenberg's "Drei Klavierstuecke," Opus 11:
https://scholarship.rice.edu/handle/1911/16219

Downloadable as a PDF and each of the three movements are described... There are quotes from Schoenberg's letters to Busoni that are quite descriptive of what the composer was trying to do in this revolutionary work. Schoenberg himself refered to the "melancholy and stress" in the first two pieces, and the completed work was written during a time in his life when he was going through a stressful divorce that may or may not have affected its mood.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Didn't do much for me. Sounds like Scriabin on a bad day.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Didn't do much for me. Sounds like Scriabin on a bad day.


I know what you mean, though I wouldn't say a bad day. I've not really thought about this but there's something French style about op 11, and Scriabin too. This was made clear to me this morning when I finally got to listen to Peter Serkin's op 11. It's light and refined and somehow impressionist - or at least somehow of a piece with Debussy Etudes. These are very informal impressions. And probably worthless - I hardly listen to Debussy, even less to Scriabin!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm familiar with Gould, Pollini and Uchida when it comes to these pieces. Three very different approaches, all valid and interesting, but ultimately I find Uchida's take on the set to convey the passionate expression of Schoenberg's writing most convincingly.

Op. 11 is a wonderful work. Playing through the score myself (not professionally, but still!) was a revelation, the way the composer uses his material is incredible.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

For the longest time, I listened to Glenn Gould's version, on vinyl, then CD. The next milestone was Pollini. Then, a new revelation with Paul Jacobs. My CD is the old issue, with the Egon Schiele portrait on front. Apparently, it is still in print with a new cover (Apex).

 

Jacobs does what I think might be the most accurate, yet most expressive and musical rendering. Every note and nuance counts, as it must.


----------

